# NaOH Beads vs Flakes



## KristaY (Jul 2, 2014)

I was just shopping at NG and they now carry NaOH in bead form at a very good price. 2 lbs is $5.99 and 10 lbs is $27.50 which is significantly cheaper than my usual supply company. I've never used beads, only flakes, but have read the many issues people have with static cling while using beads. Plus, NG states it's "slightly more pure than lye flakes". 

 I'd like some input on how you all feel about one or the other and why. Also, will the "slightly more pure" change my usage rates or affect sap? I'd like to consider all angles before I buy it.

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## judymoody (Jul 2, 2014)

I have only used the beads.  If you wipe down the edge of your container with a dryer sheet, it cuts down on the static.  

You might want to look at Essential Depot.  10 lbs is 31.99 with free shipping.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 2, 2014)

I just tried the Essential Depot lye flakes for the first time recently. While I do like them better than the flakes, because no static (no dryer sheets), I would still buy whatever was cheaper because the static doesn't bother me that much, and I see no difference in dissolving or soaping.


----------



## Bex1982 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ive wondered about the strength thing too since i also have "more pure" beads. It kind of worried me so I started superfatting more. But maybe it's the same, Idk. Where is deeanna lol


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jul 2, 2014)

I love beads, didn't like flakes at all when I tried them. For me, the lye beads pour out more easily. I don't have too much trouble with static. I measure my lye into a paper cup, and then tap the bottom when I pour it into my water. If there is a grain or two left, I don't think it's enough to make a real difference.


----------



## rogue (Jul 2, 2014)

Beads dissolve so nicely! Worth the static. Esp if you are doing a low water something like milk soap or honey etc.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 3, 2014)

Beads are more uniform, no sudden jumps in weight if many larger flakes go in the measuring pot together. Plus, the smaller flakes are also affected by static - I had tiny little lye chips sticking to my container when using the flakes.

I prefer beads.

ETA
Is this in the right forum section?


----------



## Amber123 (Jul 3, 2014)

I've only used the beads...and of course my first time making CP soap I had the static issue..but luckily I had a dryer sheet nearby and had read about the issue enough.  I would like to try the flakes too.


----------



## Rhoda Ann Banta (Feb 14, 2019)

I started out using flake and the last order of lie I placed apparently only had it in beads which I didn't know I much much much prefer flake. The beads don't seem to dissolve as well and I'm not crazy about the static dryer sheet or not. And even though the beads are supposed to be pure my soap doesn't seem to process as quickly as with flake.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 14, 2019)

Rhoda Ann Banta said:


> I started out using flake and the last order of lie I placed apparently only had it in beads which I didn't know I much much much prefer flake. The beads don't seem to dissolve as well and I'm not crazy about the static dryer sheet or not. And even though the beads are supposed to be pure my soap doesn't seem to process as quickly as with flake.


This post is 5 years old.  Welcome to the forum.  Please read the sticky rules in each section.  One is not to pull up old threads, it's considered necroposting mostly because the other members likely haven't been here in a very long time and current members aren't as likely to respond to old posts.  You are welcome to start a new thread and link to an old one if there's some helpful information in them.

Thank you!!


----------



## Rhoda Ann Banta (Feb 14, 2019)

Thank u


----------

